# Re-Shafting with a Sleeve



## PalmettoGolf

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and so far looks great. 

I have a question in regards to re-shafting drivers that require a sleeve. I have re-shafted 2 different clubs, a Callaway RAZR X Head with a Callaway sleeve and a TaylorMade Stage 2 with a TM Sleeve. Both club heads have come off while the customer was hitting balls. My question is why? I am epoxying the sleeve the same as I do a head to the shaft and have had no problems with any heads coming off. Now both sleeves have come off. 

Can anyone help me with this? Is there a different way the manufactures are putting on the sleeves or is there an adapter that goes under the sleeve? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you

Brian


----------



## 373

A quick call to The Golfworks might help. They are pretty helpful about stuff like that.


----------



## dewsweeper

If you have experience epoxy the shaft , then you had the basic knowledge of how it works.
I would check on the epoxy and the surface of bonding for reasons of failure.
Is the epoxy expired or not mixed well ?
Are all the bonding surface prepared ? Some sleeves have smooth surface inside, rough it up a little with rolled up sand paper before epoxy the shaft, of course you would prepare the tip of the shaft for epoxy as usual ? Once I discovered a DIY job with the paint still on the tip when I pulled the shaft.
If the tip of the shaft fits in the adaptor loosely, make certain you use glass beads to secure a fit.

I noticed a few of the after market adaptors had a thin coat of oily coating on the inside of the adaptor ( maybe for shipping and storage ). clean it up thoroughly and sand out the smooth inner surface for better epoxy bonding.


----------

